# Etroplus suratensis / Green Chromides feeding on nori



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My colony of 10 adult Green Chromides love their feedings of japanese seaweed, as is shown by this video. These fish are a total delight as a species to maintain, observe and breed.


----------

